# Spousal permit and name change on the passport



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello 

I have my maiden name on my spousal permit and now I have a new passport in my married name but I still have a almost year and half left before I need to re-new my visa. I am going to holiday soon and I was wondering if anyone knows if I have get name changed on my visa or its ok if I carry old passport and marriage certificate?


Thanks 
Tanu


----------



## Kendrakonadu (Aug 16, 2014)

I also have the same dilemma. Just that I haven't applied for a name change yet because of this confusion. Hopefully someone with experience will reply.


----------

